# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Ndihme per Hotel/Restorant/Turizem.

## Ghost_Master

Ne fillim ju pershndes, edhe kam disa pyetje me teper per ata qe jetojn ne Shqiperi.I kam diku 8 vite qe skam qen ne Shqiperi edhe tani kam nje jave pushim edhe kam deshir ta vizitoj.Prej kisha pas qef ata qka dijn me teper se a mund te gjej ndonje banes qe mund te marr per 1 jave, e di qe ka hotele te shumta mirpo desha te provoj banese per shkak qe nuk jam vetem kam te dashuren edhe nje person tjeter dmth 3 veta.Qka me teper me propozoni qe te vizitoj,kam vendos te vizitoj edhe Muzeun ne Kruje mirpo kam deshir edhe vende tjera qe kisha mujt me udhtu edhe mu kthy prap se dmth dua te vendosem ne Tirane per 1 jave.
Ndoshta nuk eshte pyetje e mire ,mirpo nuk jam shum i njoftuar se qe disa vite skam qen edhe ndoshta dikush ktu mund te me ndihmoj me teper
Sidoqoft ju faleminderit

----------


## stern

*Kot thua qe seshte pyetje e mire,ke shume te drejte qe pyet dhe shume me vend
Te them te drejten Shqiperia ka shume vende te mbrekullueshme
Po tju jepet mundesia mos e lini pa pare SYRIN E KALTER
Ju Pershendes nga Zemra dhe Ju Uroj tja kaloni sa me kendeshem ne Shqiperi*

----------


## zeripopullit

nese te bie nga Gjirokastra per te shkuar ne Syrin e Kalter, gjate rruges ke tabela drejtuese per vende te ndryshme historkie...dhe pas rruges se Syrit te Kalter...vazhdo ne Sarande drejt Butrintit i cili eshte vend me histori te gjalle, i garantuar qe nuk do te zhgenjehesh

Po te jepet mundesi shko ne Pogradec dhe shijo pershkun koran qe nuk e gjen te pakten ne Evrope ulur buze Volorekes

Sigurish cdo gje varet sipas shijes tende gjithesesi keto (dhe shume te tjera qe s'kam permendur) jane vende te bukura

Shpresoj qe ky informacion te ndihmon sadopak

----------


## prenceedi

> Ne fillim ju pershndes, edhe kam disa pyetje me teper per ata qe jetojn ne Shqiperi.I kam diku 8 vite qe skam qen ne Shqiperi edhe tani kam nje jave pushim edhe kam deshir ta vizitoj.Prej kisha pas qef ata qka dijn me teper se a mund te gjej ndonje banes qe mund te marr per 1 jave, e di qe ka hotele te shumta mirpo desha te provoj banese per shkak qe nuk jam vetem kam te dashuren edhe nje person tjeter dmth 3 veta.Qka me teper me propozoni qe te vizitoj,kam vendos te vizitoj edhe Muzeun ne Kruje mirpo kam deshir edhe vende tjera qe kisha mujt me udhtu edhe mu kthy prap se dmth dua te vendosem ne Tirane per 1 jave.
> Ndoshta nuk eshte pyetje e mire ,mirpo nuk jam shum i njoftuar se qe disa vite skam qen edhe ndoshta dikush ktu mund te me ndihmoj me teper
> Sidoqoft ju faleminderit


te bie me mire ne hotel se sa ne shtepi private...!!!!!!!
Vendet turistike qe ja vlen te vizitosh ne shqiperi jane te shumta,dhe mbase koha qe ke ne dispozicion nuk do te mjaftoje.........por periudha kohore qe ke zgjedhur te kufizon pak qe ti shikosh te gjitha.
Do ti shtoja vendeve qe sygjerojne parashkruesit edhe kanionet e Osumit ........nje perle e vertete por eshte lene mbas dore
Gjithashtu Valbona, Lura etj.
Ka shume vende te bukura dhe te virgjera shqiperia qe per fat te keq nuk shfrytezohen.

----------


## Aksinja

Me që dëshiron të qëndrosh një javë në Tiran, si fillim do të sygjeroja të vizitosh Kalan e Petrelës, që është diku 30 minuta larg Tiranës, pra mundesh të shkosh dhe kthehesh brënda pak orëve, gjithashtu atje ka dhe lokale vërtet të mira që mund të drekosësh, 
Një vizit tjetër mund të bësh në Kalan e Beratit , pra në Berat, mund të shkosh e të kthehesh në Tiranë brënda Ditës, ashtu siç ke menduar për Muzeun e Krujës
Do të këshilloja të hartosh një itinerar, me që nuk paske shum dit në dispozicion, dhe nuk mund të bësh dy vizita brënda një dite

----------


## Ghost_Master

Ju faleminderit per sygjerimet , ashtu kam pergatit se qka te vizitoj , per ate me shum pata deshir ti shihja edhe sygjerimet e juaja qe tjem me i sigurt.Po ka shum Shqipria vende te bukura per ate edhe ket jave qe kam pushim e vendosa qe ta vizitoj Shqiperin qe edhe te relaksohem dhe te kaloj bukur.
Ju faleminderit edhe nje here !

----------


## ebemtravel

Pershendetje,
keni nevoje per njoftim per te udhetuar si me autobus apo me ajroplan, atehere klikoni ne www.ebemtravel.com (antarsuar pran transportit nderkomtar IATA) i keni ofertat ne tere boten, oferta shume te volitshme.

----------


## ela11

ju lutem me ndihmoni dua nje adrese hoteli me cmim te ulet te jete afer ambasades amerikane ju lutem e dua per sot

----------


## genti1972

pak me lart se ambasada ke nja 5-6 hotele ne krahun e majte sic shkon per sauk ...nk aj di emrat p ke sa te duash sa kalon fakultetin

----------


## 2043

> ju lutem me ndihmoni dua nje adrese hoteli me cmim te ulet te jete afer ambasades amerikane ju lutem e dua per sot


Perballe me fakultetin filologjik

----------


## FierAkja143

Me pelqen shume si japin shqiptaret addressa.  Kisha nje mik ne shqipri qe kur i dergonin letra njerezit nga shqipria shkruanin ne vend te adreses "Amerikani ne filan lagje" LOL

ela11 me fal nuk mundem te ndihmoj.

----------


## Siborë

Pershendetje,

Deshta te pyes ndonje banor nga Saranda ose persona qe kane kaluar pushimet ne Sarande ne lidhje me kalimin e pushimeve verore ne Sarande.

Ne jemi dy cifte te rinje qe kete vere duam te pushojme ne Sarande. Vitin e kaluar kemi pushuar ne Vlore, dhe kaluam shume mire. Por, kemi deshire qe kesaj radhe te provojme Saranden meqenese nuk kemi qene asnjehere.

Ne cilen pjese/lagje me propozoni te vendosemi diku ne qytet ose ne afersi te plazheve dhe lokaleve te nates, ne menyre qe te mos perdorim makinen per cdo dite. Ne Vlore kemi qendruar afer Skeles, por ishte e mundimshme qe te perdornim makinen cdo dite, meqenese plazhin e benim ne Radhime.

Gjithashtu me intereson te dij sa shkojne cmimet e dhomave me kushte relativisht te mira per fjejte? Nese keni ndonje numer telefoni apo lokacioni te veqante, ju falenderoj nese me propozoni. Pushimet planifikojme ti kalojme ne muajin gusht.

Gjithashtu me intereson te dij nese eshte asfaltuar rruga Durres-Gjirokaster-Sarande.

Ne jemi nga Kosova.

Shume flm

----------


## DoLpHiN

Rruga qe kalon nga Gjirokastra eshte e paasfaltuar ne pjesen Ballsh-Memaliaj (jo komplet kjo pjese, por diku neper fshatrat midis eshte pa asfalt, vetem eshte zgjeruar). Keshtu qe kalo nga Llogaraja me mire (nga Vlora).
Ne Sarande nuk ben dot plazh ne gusht brenda ne qytet, se plazhi eshte shume i vogel dhe i mbi-populluar. Me mire ik ne Ksamil ose ne ndonje nga fshatrat bregdetare te Sarandes.

----------


## Siborë

Falemnderit per pergjigje.
Kam degjuar qe edhe rruga sarande-ksamil eshte e paasfaltuar. A ka jete nate ne Ksamil (pub-e, disko, etj.) se duam edhe i cik argetim...

----------


## Besoja

Saranda,ky qytet aq i bukur!
Ja vlen të pushosh në atë bukuri mahnitëse!
Nëse e keni vensosur,unë mund tju rekomandoj se në cilin hotel.
Mirë se të vini!

----------


## zeripopullit

Per mendimin time shko te qendrosh ne Ksamil sepse eshte vend me i vogel se Saranda dhe ka nje klime fantastike. Nxehte gjate dites dhe ne darke ke nje fresk te garantuar qe te kenaq shpirtin. Atje cmiment jane nga me te ndryshmet varet se c'fare hoteli ti deshiron. ke qe mund te gatuash vete, ke qe te kane restorantin poshte hotelit me 3 vakte etj

Pastaj mund te shkosh after 2 ishujve te vegjel ne Ksamil brenda 10 minutash ne kembe dhe uji eshte fantastik. Atje mund te marresh me hua shezllonat (hajde ca emri hajde ha,ha,ha) dhe lokalet e bashkangjitur bejne gatim si te duash ti.

Per jete nate mire eshte por prap i kufizuar me 2 deri ne 5 lokale qe kane muzike disko dhe argetim por qe te kenaqesh tamam per jete nate shko ne Sarande

Per dite familjare shkon e viziton madheshtorin Butrint dhe po te duash del me makine per te shikuar syrin e kalter dhe histori te gjalle after ne Gjirokaster etj

Mese e garantuar qe do te kalosh nje kohe fantastike

----------


## Siborë

Falemnderit zeripopullit per keshillat.
Por a ja vlen te udhetosh cdo nate me makine nga Ksamili per ne Sarande?

Jam e bindur qe do kaloj mire sepse dy vitet e fundit nuk jam zhgenjyer me pushimet ne Shqiperi :buzeqeshje:

----------


## illyrian rex

> Falemnderit zeripopullit per keshillat.
> Por a ja vlen te udhetosh cdo nate me makine nga Ksamili per ne Sarande?
> 
> Jam e bindur qe do kaloj mire sepse dy vitet e fundit nuk jam zhgenjyer me pushimet ne Shqiperi


Me mire te vendosesh ne Sarande pasi qe ne Ksamil nuk mund te besh jete te nates dhe eshte rruga e papershtatshme per te udhetuar naten per ne Sarande.
Rruga Ksamil-Sarande eshte e asfaltuar por eshte shume e ngushte dhe e rrezikshme sepse nuk ka mbrojtese anesore dhe eshte lartesi e madhe.
Ne Sarande, ka me shume zgjedhje.
Heren e fundit qe isha ne Sarande, ne njerin nga clubet verore performoi David Guetta. Nuk e kishte famen qe e ka sot. Ishte kenaqesi te performonte Guetta per 300-400 persona. Ishte fundi i sezonit.

Te keshilloj qe te shkosh ndonje dite ne plazhin 'pasqyra'. Gjendet ne mes te rruges Ksamil-Sarande. Eshte sikur ne filmin 'the beach' me Leonardo Di Caprion. lol

Edhe te 'pema e thate' eshte shume mire.

----------


## Prometeu2

> Falemnderit zeripopullit per keshillat.
> Por a ja vlen te udhetosh cdo nate me makine nga Ksamili per ne Sarande?
> 
> Jam e bindur qe do kaloj mire sepse dy vitet e fundit nuk jam zhgenjyer me pushimet ne Shqiperi


Une kam kaluar pushimet njehere ne kete menyre, pra udhetoja cdo dite mes Sarandes dhe Ksamilit, biles ndonjehere edhe me shpesh sepse ishte festivali i teatrit ne Butrint, mirepo atehere ishte rruga e vjeter dhe kjo ka qene nje dicka shume e rrezikshme. Tashme kam degjuar se rruga eshte punuar,keshtu qe pervec distances qe duhet te kete mbetur e njejte, siguria eshte shume me ne nivel. 

Sa i perket plazhit, them se plazhet e mira fillojne prej plazhit te manastirit, te pasqyres, te kocat dhe me ne jug ne Ksamil. 

Problemi qe kam hasur veren tjeter kur kam qendruar ne Ksamil kishte te bente me akomodimin. Kishte problem me tensionin e rrymes elektrike, ishte shume i ulet per te punuar kondicioneri dhe frigoriferi njekohesisht! Poashtu, kishte problem me shtypje te ujit ne banjo, kjo per arsye se uji vinte nga depozitat dhe une isha i vendosur pak me lart ne ndertese, per hir te pamjes. Pra, para se te vendosesh per Ksamil, sigurohu qe keto probleme jane zgjidhur.

Perndryshe, deti eshte fantastik, merr me vete edhe pajisjet per te pare nen uje, sepse ka shume peshq dhe eshte interesante te besh kete gje. 

Kalofshi mire!

----------


## Sofi _

Pak a shume te jane pergjigj, por sdq....:

Sugjeroj te rrini ne Sarande e me tej te levizni prej aty.

-Rruget: Tirane-Vlore-Sarande - e perfunduar, pjesa Vlore-Sarande eshte rruga e rivieres. Tirane-Sarande (mes Fier, Ballsh etj): ka perfunduar pjese-pjese po ende behen 'punime' ne disa segmente. 

Nga faqja e Bashkise Sarande:
_Në rrugë automobilistike

Nëse vini nga veriu, verilindja, porti i Durresit dhe gjithe Shqiperia qendrore, pasi keni mberritur ne Fier, ekzistojne dy mundesi lëvizjeje:

a. Ballsh- Tepelenë- Gjirokastër- Qafa e Muzinës-Sarandë

b. Vlorë- Parku kombëtar natyror Llogara, e me tej pergjate bregdetit të Jonit (Dhermi, Vuno, Himare, Borsh, Lukove).

Nese vini nga Greqia ne rruge tokesore mund te hyni nëpërmjet pikave kufitare (PKK) :

a.Të Kakavijes,

b.Tri Urave (afer Permetit) .

c.Qafë Botës (ne skajin jugor te vendit afer Konispolit)

Nese vini nga Shqiperia Lindore, Maqedonia ose Greqia veriore (pika kufitare e Kapshtices) atehere mund te kaloni :

a.Nga Elbasani , duke ndjekur me pas njerin nga dy degezimet qe fillojne ne Fier,

b.Nga Korça : Ersekë- Leskovik- Përmet- Kelcyres, Uji i Ftohte (Tepelene)- Gjirokastër - Qafa e Muzines-Sarandë.
_

- Plazhet: ne qytet jane te mbipopulluara Korrik/Gusht. Nese shkon ne qytet te sugjeroj te shkosh nga Pllakat, por ka plazhe gjate gjithe pjeses se anedetit. Plazhet brenda qyteti konsiderohen te pastra (mos shkoni ke Plazhi i Ri prane fabrikes se Miellit, te tjerat OK).

-Plazhet jashte qytetit: Manastir, Pasqyra, Ksamil, Kakome etj; dhe me tej po te keni kohe ne fshatrat e bregut Borsh (ku mund te shkosh dhe me skaf/anije te vogla) etj. 

-Hotelet: ka shume perhap ne gjithe qytetin; sugjeroj te rrini diku pergjate anes se detit- prej pas Portit pergjate shetitores ne drejtim te Hotel Burtinti e me tej drej Cukes. Mes Rruges 1Maj dhe Hotel Butrint jeni afer 'qendres'. Por, ka plot te tjera dhe ne pjese te tjera.

Cmimet: s'e di variojne, ndoshta diku ke 30 Euro/nate e siper pergjate anes se detit/shetitores. Po kjo s'eshte mesatare matematike se s'po marr parasysh dhoma teke/dyshe, ndryshimin ne varesi te dyndjes se cdo viti etj. Thjesht nje hamendesi...

Po nga faqja e Bashkise Sarande keni nje list te gjate hotelesh, po e perfshij ne rast se ju hyn ne pune: http://www.bashkiasarande.gov.al/ind...d=40&Itemid=55

Plazhet jane kryesisht jo ranore, ose me rere jo shume te imet. 

Kujdes nga iriqet e detit!  :perqeshje:

----------

